# The Untold Truth About Almonds



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Bwahahaha! This is hilarious!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Do you think the "city people" will fall for it? LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

Loved when he popped one in his mouth!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

This is the best! I can't stop laughing


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't with this :lolgoat:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

i guess soy beans have tiny teats, too? :haha:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if soy beans are maintained in the pod or naked? Do they feed the male beans back to the females?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How much cleaning equipment would you need to maintain a herd of magnesias.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

That’s great


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You have to watch those magnesias, they will keep you on the run!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## TheDreamingGoat (May 4, 2018)

Oh my gosh


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm still picturing the trained gerbils.


----------



## #nubiantrouble (Jul 26, 2018)

Hilarious


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Love this video everytime. What is a female almond called?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> Love this video everytime. What is a female almond called?


Doe nut?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Doe nut?


 Now that's funny right there!!!!!!!!!


----------

